
Show HN: React-only 5-minute RPG - shahahmed
https://failflow.com/bestgame
======
shahahmed
I wanted to see if I could make a demo for an RPG that lived completely in the
browser and only used React (which is very doable). I'm a big fan of minimal
storytelling and wanted to try a telling one via a simple RPG.

It was a ton of fun getting it to this point and is a backbone I will use to
build a full RPG (with fancy assets and animations). If there is interest I
will happily make a repo for this.

